# Mars



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

See Mars Now: Red Planet Shines Bright (Dec. 14, 2007)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2007)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 15, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the tip. I'll have to dig out the telescope.


----------

